# stair requirements to mezzanine level



## timitect (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a couple questions about required stairs in a small commercial tenant space. Tenant space is 4500 sf, fully fire sprinklered, new construction. Client/tenant wants to do an office/warehouse. No area separation required. The ceiling is 24'0 so the client wants to do about 800 sf of office at the front of the space and a mezzanine level of more office space- another 800 sf above the 1st floor office. Occupant load about 25. Access to the the warehouse behind will be done at from the 1st floor office. My questions are about the stairs from the 1st floor office space to the upper office space. I'm assuming only 1 set of stairs is required for such a small occupant load? Do the stairs need to be enclosed? Going from open office space below to open office space above. No privacy necessary. Just wondering about any code requirements...thanks!


----------



## classicT (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds like your plan meets code, are there specific requirements that you have concerns regarding? Is it truly just office space on the mezzanine - no break rooms, etc.?


----------



## timitect (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks Ty J. Yes, all office upstairs. Maybe a single person restroom at the most. Just making sure one staircase is enough and it doesn’t need to be enclosed?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 12, 2019)

Only one stairway is required and it doesn’t need to be enclosed.


----------



## timitect (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you Ron Geren


----------



## timitect (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m also concerned about accessibility, or lack there of. Office upstairs and downstairs, bathroom upstairs and downstairs, but upstairs isn’t ADA accessible. I’ve always gone by the rule of thumb that if there’s the same thing in other areas that is accessible then the inaccessible areas don’t matter.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 13, 2019)

See Section 1104.4. The exception applies in your case. However, the restroom must still be made accessible per Section 1109.2.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 13, 2019)

You mean the mezz. is not accessible due to the stairs?  or your trying to have a non accessible restroom because its not accessible due to the stairs?  As Ron indicates the RR needs to be accessible no matter.


----------



## timitect (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, mezzanine is not ADA accessible due to stairs. Mezzanine will have a bathroom that will be ADA but the stairs to the mezzanine as the only way to get to the mezzanine is what I’m concerned about. No elevator,etc.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm fighting the same argument, that being same (mirrored Uses) on both areas. My space is a ground floor retail tenant with a high ceiling in a 3 story building with parking below, served by elevators. Mezzanines in retail buildings are the one exception where they require an elevator or lift to the mezzanine even if you mirror the uses. Any alternative to this?


----------

